# Lack of dedication bugs me (rant)



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

We were supposed to jam tonight and audition a keyboardist/rhythm guitarist tonight. Seems I've been looking for a keyboardist for the last 4 years with various bands and there just doesn't seem to be anyone out there. 

2 weeks ago a guy emails the band asking if he can audition. Seems like a perfect fit. Fresh out of university, teaches piano, also plays guitar and sings, owns a PA and loves his classic rock.

Our drummer (always the frikkin drummer!) decides he is too sick to jam tonight, so cancels. 

My guesses?

1. he can't afford the gas to drive the 1 hour round trip to his brothers for rehearsal.

2. He finally got his welfare/unemployement cheque and bought a big bag of weed and would rather watch hockey and play video games.

Probably a combination of both.  

The only good thing could be the keyboardist believes us that this is a rare occurance for the drummer to get "sick" and cancel rehearsal.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

If there is a weak link in your chain, cut it out and replace with a stronger one:rockon:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe this keyboardist knows a good drummer he can bring along.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Suggestion: Chain said drummer to a post in your rehearsel space, leave him enough food and water to survive till the next practice. Problem solved :banana:


I know how annoying it is to find people committed enough to jam with


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Drummers should be beaten with a stick.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Dump the Drummer! Sounds like a LOSER.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I dont seem to have a problem finding people commited enough to Jam with... maybe its because nobody my age has real resposiblities...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

james on bass said:


> We were supposed to jam tonight and audition a keyboardist/rhythm guitarist tonight. Seems I've been looking for a keyboardist for the last 4 years with various bands and there just doesn't seem to be anyone out there.
> 
> 2 weeks ago a guy emails the band asking if he can audition. Seems like a perfect fit. Fresh out of university, teaches piano, also plays guitar and sings, owns a PA and loves his classic rock.
> 
> ...


 That's strange! When I get stoned the first thing I want to do is rock out:rockon2: 

I know what you're saying though. Lack of commitment is the reason I left the last band I was in and probably why I haven't found anyone to jam with since.

Hope the keyboard player works out for you!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, hopefully we"ll give it a shot again next weekend.

I know a handful of other drummers, but unfortunately they all have projects on the go.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dump the drummer if there's a substitute... Lack of dedication is not curable , and it's like gangre : you have to cut the bad finger as soon as possible if you don't want to lose a whole arm .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For certain tasks, like trying out the new guy, practicing new songs, jamming,... have a drum machine available as a backup. Seriously! I don't see why this loogan has to impede your progress until you find a replacement.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

This kind of stuff is always a problem with bands. Not everyone is going to care equally about what they're doing. So you just find someone who is. No biggie.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

james on bass said:


> 1. he can't afford the gas to drive the 1 hour round trip to his brothers for rehearsal.
> 
> 2. He finally got his welfare/unemployement cheque and bought a big bag of weed and would rather watch hockey and play video games.
> 
> Probably a combination of both.


OMG, this is familiar. The old bass player in my band was just like that. It was tough because we were all buddies, and he was the brother of the drummer who was always WAY more responsible. After YEARS of putting up with that shit, I finally said enough's enough and told his brother that either he's out, or I'm leaving. As it turned out, he agreed - no arguement. 

I managed to lure over a bass player that I worked with in a different band. Guess what - business picked up dramatically soon after and we've been gigging steady ever since. Meanwhile, the former guy has done nothing with music at all. I think he pawned his bass gear shortly after, probably to buy weed. It's a total shame, because he was a killer talented player and a good, likeable guy too. He just couldn't get his shit together. 

You wouldn't believe the difference it makes when everyone in the band is reliable and just as much into it as you are. I'd say you need to make a decision.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Got rid of our "no show" drummer back in December. Found a new guy in two weeks, now things are better than ever.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Well, hopefully we"ll give it a shot again next weekend.
> 
> I know a handful of other drummers, but unfortunately they all have projects on the go.


You're telling my life story. I won't go into it, but I could write a book on my search for good (or even reliable) drummers (so many drummers - so little time :tongue: ).

I've decided that the only way for me to get ahead in music is to rely on my computer instead of a drummer. That worked fine until my 6-month old MacBook died on my two weeks ago. Apparently it's been fixed and I can pick it up today, but that apple has been the worst computer I've ever owned and if I ever see the actor that plays the smug cool guy on those apple ads I'll be really tempted to kick his ass.

:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Apparently it's been fixed and I can pick it up today, but that apple has been the worst computer I've ever owned and if I ever see the actor that plays the smug cool guy on those apple ads I'll be really tempted to kick his ass.
> 
> :sport-smiley-002:


Shhhhhhh- nobody is supposed to know that they have a tendency to suck, just like other computers! Heh heh.

Regarding drummers, instead of having flaky ones in my bands, I tended to get really talented ones, but they were just super hard to find. Eventually, I picked up the drums myself so that I could just record everything myself for when I didn't know any drummers. Plus, they're fun as heck to play!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What's up with drummers?   We're on our 3rd drummer in my band now and this band has only been around for just a year. Seems hard to find a drummer who could make the commitment.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> What's up with drummers?   We're on our 3rd drummer in my band now and this band has only been around for just a year. Seems hard to find a drummer who could make the commitment.


Makes a drum machine seem not all that bad. :wink:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i am happy to boast that i no longer have to "babysit" negative, apathetic musicians.

i finally have a rhythm section that is serious, dedicated and more than willing to rehearse eight hours a day for an entire weekend (fri-sun) and STILL wish we had more time.

i wouldn't blame you if you thought i was joking...

-dh


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i am happy to boast that i no longer have to "babysit" negative, apathetic musicians.
> 
> i finally have a rhythm section that is serious, dedicated and more than willing to rehearse eight hours a day for an entire weekend (fri-sun) and STILL wish we had more time.
> 
> ...



Most excellent! I wish I could rehearse eight hours a day seven days a week
but unfortunately my real life includes a day job that I could ill afford to give up. More power to you and those that can.:rockon2:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i feel your pain, bro'! we all have day jobs, otherwise we would "rehearse eight hours a day seven days a week", with time off for good behavior, of course!

it truly amazes me how many musicians absolutely hate to rehearse. we consider it to be the *only* thing really worthwhile doing. other aspects, like promotion, are important, but we believe that if we aren't rehearsing, its just not worth promoting.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

you know what i went through tough times trying to get my band together too, lol and now i dont have one... i had me playin guitar, my friend Jay playin guitar, my boyfriend playin bass, and and my other friend rapheal on drums, i was going to have another girl for the vocalist but the first little practice we had we were playin rolling stones "satisfaction" and she just walked out and said im not this type of singer... i was sooo pissed at her just cuz we were playing rolling stones doesnt mean were goin to be playing that the whole time with the band...


----------

